# Escape artists



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So two of my rats got out today. And one of them was hanging out near my intact males cage. What signs should I be looking for to know if one or both of my girls are pregnant or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Rats can't mate through bars. I pondered this once myself, but it is impossible for them to position themselves right to do it through bars. You're safe


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

But I have read countless places that their rats HAVE gotten preggers and I'm just preparing for the worst/best case scenario (worst because dear god 24 babies and best because OHMIGOSHKITTENS!!!) I just want to be informed. I know what to feed them and to separate. I don't know anything about pregnancies and rats though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

A lot of those stories are probably false. People just trying to save face when they were negligent or mated the rats themselves.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot of them are false. It's used as a cover for being irresponsible, immature, or purposely bred litters. Rats can not physically mate through cage bars.

She's fine. my friend who has male and female they climb over their cages all the time (been going on for over a year) and none have been pregnant (Her accident litter was because she got a brother and sister and thought they were younger then what they were)

Your safe


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your answers this has definitely put me at ease  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

